
Email notification dashboard, I didn't know I needed something like this - insertcodehere
http://www.alertsniper.com/
======
lsiunsuex
(trying to provide constructive criticism)

"Subscribe and get notified when we launch along with 30% off"

People / startups really need to stop doing this. This sounds like an
interesting idea and I may have signed up, but it's not live yet, so I'll move
on and forget about it in... now.

"Small Business 5 email filters 1 Dashboard 48-hour card display Unlimited
notifications Connect to Gmail $6 per month or *$60 Per year"

Just 5 filters? No idea what the Contact option is to the far right; has no
price either. If the tool is designed to help reduce email fatigue, what good
is just 5 filters?

And why for only 48 hours? What if I'm on vacation? A long holiday weekend
(like the USA just had)?

